
Tiny Instruments – Small opensource time waster - petrovicstefan
https://tinyinstruments.petrovicstefan.rs
======
petrovicstefan
I was teaching a co-worker who is a graphic designer to code and together we
created a small fun time-waster website. It will either make you happy or make
you mad (I hope its the later :P) Tell me which one is the case for you!

